# Merging files after upgrade



## borsti007 (Nov 30, 2015)

Just upgraded to 10.2-RELEASE and it keeping me asking to merge files:

```
<<<<<<< current version
# $FreeBSD: release/10.0.0/etc/group 256366 2013-10-12 06:08:18Z rpaulo $
=======
# $FreeBSD: releng/10.2/etc/group 256366 2013-10-12 06:08:18Z rpaulo $
>>>>>>> 10.2-RELEASE
```
Maybe I'm too stupid. But when I delete the lines:

```
<<<<<<< current version
# $FreeBSD: release/10.0.0/etc/group 256366 2013-10-12 06:08:18Z rpaulo $
=======
```
and

```
>>>>>>> 10.2-RELEASE
```
in VI with "dd" and going to save it with ":w" it doesn't save the new version.

Is there anybody who can explain me what I'm doing wrong?


----------



## junovitch@ (Dec 2, 2015)

I believe it saves it under /var/db/freebsd-update until you run the second `freebsd-update install`.  My memory on this may be rusty however.  Are you checking the file immediately after saving but before updating the userland?


----------

